# Marines that never stood a chance



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Captain Laevus braced himself against the nearby cliff as he surveyed the landscape. Nothing. He grimaced, knowing that a scout force of Tau was detected in that location just minutes before. He slowly peaked out his head from behind the cliff, checking a nearby clearing for enemy troops. All too late he noticed the pulse carbine peaking out from atop a nearby hill. 
Rabidus, a flamer specialist in Squad Fatum, watched in horror as Laevus’ left arm was crippled by a pulse carbine blast and a barrage of pulse rifle fire blasted through the venerable Captain’s armor. As the near-dead Captain fell to the ground, a massive explosion nearly knocked Rabidus off his feet. Turning around, he gaped at the charred remains of the nearby predator tank, managing to look away from it long enough to spot the Hammerhead Gunship floating in the sky. 
“Squad Letalis, concentrate your heavy weapon fire on that Hammerhead,” Sergeant Fatum shouted over his vox. At that point, Fatum noticed moving figures atop a nearby abandoned fortress. Looking closely, he recognized them as a Tau Stealth team, along with what appeared to be some kind of drone. He smiled, knowing that they would take at least a few Tau lives that day. 
“Squad Fatum, CHARGE!!!!”
As Rabidus charged, he looked back long enough to see a lone missile smacking into the Hammerhead, not even shaking the powerful gunship. He grimaced, knowing that, at that very moment, Squad Letalis was being gunned down. His fears were confirmed by the dying screams coming from behind him. At that point, he was overcome with rage as he aimed his flamer up the walls of the fortress.
Squad Fatum began to fire their bolters up at the Stealth Teams, blowing up the squad’s marker drone. Rabidus, aiming at one of the Stealth Suits, activated his flamer, engulfing it in flames. However, the alien jumped away fast enough to prevent the flames from hurting it. At that moment, the entire Tau force opened fire upon Squad Fatum. In seconds, Rabidus was the only marine alive. As Tau reinforcements arrived along with the commander of the Tau forces, Rabidus rushed towards to the fortress walls and engulfed two of the Stealth Suits in flames. The entire Tau force opened fire on the brave marine, and a large grin grew on his face. Up in the sky, drop pods were rapidly falling towards the surface of the planet.


That was my first 40k story. Recently I played a SM vs. Tau 500 pt game and made the mistake of using a 140 pt predator, this is a background story to the battle. Please give feedback (since it’s the first one I ever wrote it probably sucks). Also, tell me if I wrote anything that contradicts fluff.

P. S. For the squad and marine names I used Latin words that roughly translate into unlucky (Laevus), crazy (Rabidus), doomed (Fatum), and deadly (Letalis).:grin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

nice one. nice explanation of how your battle went. sounds almost like the first DOW movie, but facing tau instead


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

When I was writing it I only tried to make the last sentence similiar, but looking back on it, a large portion of it is very similar to the DOW movie.


----------

